# Het Hypo Beardie...clear nails???



## The Reptile Man (Jun 17, 2009)

Hi everyone, Just 2 quick questions...Should a Bearded Dragon that is het for hypo have clear nails?? And can a beardie be het for hypo and translucent but still look normal?? 
Thanks Ash: victory:


----------



## The Reptile Man (Jun 17, 2009)

Anyone.....???:whistling2:


----------



## cathandtam (Jan 8, 2009)

i'm not an expert but we have a female normal with dark nails. she mated with a citrus x normal with dark nails and they had hypo babies with clear nails. 
so i would think that they don't need to have clear nails but both parents must be het for hypo or trans to have hypo or trans babies.


----------



## The Reptile Man (Jun 17, 2009)

Ok thanks for that...my mate got a beardie yesterday and was told it was het for hypo and translucent but has dark nails. Maybe he will get some nice babies from her. Thanks: victory:


----------



## HadesDragons (Jun 30, 2007)

Beardies that are het for hypo and trans shouldn't show clear nails - it's the homozygous form of hypo which has clear nails, not the het form.


----------



## The Reptile Man (Jun 17, 2009)

Cheers Andy :2thumb:


----------

